# Is Saint Agur Cheese safe to eat in pregnancy?



## Jo Macmillan

Hi, 
Is Saint Agur cheese safe to eat in pregnancy? I originally presumed all blue cheese were out, but then I noticed that Saint Agur is made with pasteurised milk, and I think my midwife said any cheese made with pasteurised milk were ok?

thanks.
Jo x


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

I don't know about that cheese in particular, as I'm quite a boring cheddar only girl!! However, if it's pasteurised then it should be fine,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Phew, thanks Emilycaitlin - I've eaten half a pack already! I didn't know whether there was something else about blue-veined cheeses apart from whether they are pasteurised or not.

thanks again.


----------

